# just something I wrote



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Good wording; it paints a nice picture. The only thing that I would work on is the rhythm. It is off in some places and messes up the poetic flow.


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

awesome! Wish I could write like that! =) It's so...... sad, in a way, yet happy too. Keep up the good work; you're a great writer.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

aww, that's sad but well done


----------

